# How 'bout a flamethrower :)



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Who knows if this will come to market or how long it would take the ATF to shut it down but damn if it isn't cool!!!

The XM42 unveiled. | The Ion Productions Team


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks to have limited capacity. Cool concept.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

"I'd put a FLAME-THROWER to this here, INSTITUTION" Col. Frank Slade US Army (ret) played by Al Pacino-Scent of a Woman One of my favorite movies


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief, I have not been shut down by the ATF (yet).

:staff: :rulaiz:


----------

